# U0121 code lost communication with ABS Control Module



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

So I got this code on my wife's car 2 days ago. Car runs fine and brakes fine. There are a lot of side effects to this so I thought I would ask here before taking it to a dealer.

This is a 2009 SE. The CEL light is on and the 3 brake lights are on in the middle of the dash. When I retrieve the code it only gives me the U0121. Along with this, the speedo doesn't work, the outside temp display will display what the temp was when I first started the car. The car has no over drive but does manually shift if needed. The side doors to no open automatically unless the car is off. So I was going to take it to the dealer to have them diagnose the problem for me so I can buy the replacement part with confidence since it is $310 for it. I just don't want to buy the ABS module and find out that it doesn't fix it. 

So I am asking for some help in determining if the problems is the ABS module or something else. I have checked the wiring and connections. I have not tried to disconnect and reconnect the plugs but everything looks good.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

so I called the dealer to ask how much to program the ABS module. They asked me a few things about the car and why I would need the module to be programmed. I explained the reason about the code. He said to bring it in and he would diagnose it for free. A dealer offering free service is something you don't pass up so I brought the car in. They came back with that the ABS module is fine and functioning perfectly. They said 
based on the codes that they got, that the problem is the fuse box. The codes were all over from the ABS to the trans to the engine. With all the side effects, I would agree. 

So how much does the dealer charge for a fuse box? $900. Then another $450 to install it. So I went on eBay and bought a used fuse box with a 90 day warranty on it from a totaled out 2013 Routan for $85. I will install the box this weekend.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

In Chrysler lingo, the fuse box is the TIPM (Totally Integrated Power Module). It is very common source of electrical gremlins, often involving the fuel pump (due to bad fuel pump relay soldering in the TIPM). But causes lots of other electrical issues. I replaced mine with a junkyard replacement for $75 and it seemed to cure my intermittent power drain from unknown source. There are other sources that can cause similar electrical gremlins, but TIPM is a good place to start (other than cost). I will say my problem re-surfaced a few months later and turns out I had a severed wire in the driver's side power sliding door electrical pig-tail harness thingie. (I knew the power door didn't work properly for awhile, but never connected the weird power drain issue.)

*One thing about the TIPM - the part numbers must match on your original and replacement TIPM box**.* There are at least a couple dozen different TIPM part numbers and they vary both by Chrysler model and model year, and likely having to do with options on your particular vehicle. The part number is on the side of the TIPM box. You might be able to see it, or snap a cell phone pic while the box is still installed to get a view of it. You can see the part number sticker and several different part numbers on this website in the #4 box if you scroll about 2/3 of the way down: http://www.verticalvisions.com/TIPM_solutions.php.

More information here: http://www.verticalvisions.com/TIPM_repairs.php

And other Chryco electrical issues often mistaken for TIPM problems: http://www.verticalvisions.com/TIPM_other.php


I do not work for Vertical Visions and have no affiliation with them, but their web-site contains a lot of very useful information including a how-to for R&R your TIPM. You may have to dig a bit, as many of the links are buried in the text of the web-pages. If I had a fuel pump or other relay problem, I probably would have bought from Vertical Visions, but my problem didn't seem like one that they could have solved refurb-ing my TIPM. The guys there (one guy refurbs your TIPM box for a fee and returns it to you, and I think another guy sources and sells used TIPMs either as-is or refurbed) are very helpful and seem to be in it more for helping Chrysler victims avoid the stealership $1000+ unnecessary replacements. I emailed with them and they provided some pointers even though I didn't end up buying from them - one guy even called me back after returning from 2-week vacation. Seem stand-up and have good reputation on other Chryco forums.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

So it looks like the fusebox was not the issue. In the process of swapping out the fuse box, the key module that tells the car it is OK to start never recovered from the "outage" and so I had to take the car to the dealer to fix it so I could start the car. So now I have the same problems but the car starts. I guess I will have to take it to the dealer later to find out what the issue.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

The 2008-10 Chrysler 5th Gen vans (incl. '09-10 Routans) had a recall on the WIN module - the wireless ignition where you insert the key FOBIKs to start the engine. The recall work includes replacing the WIN module and two new key FOBIKs. You can google Chrysler R03 safety recall to read more about it. Not sure if it applies to all WIN modules or only the ones with remote starting capability. Also not sure if you have remote start on a SE trimline. 

If yours is a somewhat recent purchase, you should be able to check VWoA's website to input your VIN to see if the recall has been performed on your vehicle before you purchased it, and if so, when. The 12/12k dealership warranty should also apply to recall work even if performed prior to owning the vehicle.

Also, since we are talking about work that involves disconnecting and reconnecting the battery, there is a Chrysler TSB for all Chrysler, Dodge, Jeeps, and Rams for the 2008-09 model year that have the REN or REZ MyGig radio head unit. They are susceptible to power spikes when disconnecting or reconnecting the battery that can brick the head unit. The TSB recommends removing the green 30 amp fuse in the M12 slot in the TIPM prior to disconnecting the battery, and reinserting the fuse only after the battery has been reconnected. I have never seen a VW version of this TSB, but I can't see any reason why it wouldn't apply to Routans with the same MyGig head units. Scroll down to "page 5" in the first post at this forum thread for a diagram of the TIPM. It's from a 2012 but it is identical to my 2009 SEL.

Good luck. Post back the resolution when the problem is solved and successfully repaired.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

I took the van to the dealer and they charged me $150 to check it out. They figured that the issue was that the WIN module just never synced up when the battery was reconnected and that was true. They fix the sync issue and the car starts. 

The WIN module was already replaced shortly after the recall. 

What is funny is that after they got the car to start, they called me and told me that I have all these codes and lights on. I told them that yes I knew that and that is why I tried the fuse box based on what another dealer told me. So because I ran low on funds to fix, I told them that I would bring the car back once I can afford the $300 price tag of them telling me why all the other lights are on and the codes are thrown. 

I have to make this car work for at least another 5 years. After 5, we will replace it. Not going to buy another MOPAR POS again.


----------

